# Video from that one river loaded with coho



## Fishnaked2206 (Apr 7, 2010)

FishMichv2 said:


> Did you call the DNR? If not then you didn't do your part to make it better. I've been fishing the Platte for about 10 years and there has never been a year when I haven't seen illegal snagging gear either being used or left on the banks. I've called or at least reminded them of the regulations when Ive had the chance.


Yes I called the DNR. I had even emailed the CO ahead of time to get a direct contact number. We made it very obvious to the "sportsman" who hopped in across from us too. Hour and a half later, nobody had showed up and the frustration got the best of us so we pulled anchor and rowed out.


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

cedarlkDJ said:


> Page 28 in the fishing guide.......
> 
> View attachment 272277


My mistake.. sorry for the confusion.. i was inquiring about using drones over the platte river weir ... and that has been explained as well ...you must make the effort to get a permit ...it is not illegal


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Slimits said:


> Most of all the big kings caught in july and early august were naturals. From south haven all the way to frankfort they were common, 20-35+ lbers. Then it seems like 2nd and 3rd week of august the fish started to migrate north and were stacked in front of the bestie for 3 straight weeks. No other river and harbor mouth seen that kind of action all summer and fall. Then by the fourth week of august the entire lake was vacent of adult kings yet people were killingn them in the betsie. Pretty easy to read the writing on the wall that the majority of the fish in the lake ran the betsie this year, for reasons i sure i would like to understand.


Maybe because that river has the best natural reproduction of Kings in Michigan? It is just a guess. The PM has a lot of natural Kings, as well. Not too many other river systems get good runs without heavy plants, it seems. Or at least that is how it seems to me, since the King plants were cut heavily, starting about 8 years ago.


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Huntingguy23 said:


> My mistake.. sorry for the confusion.. i was inquiring about using drones over the platte river weir ... and that has been explained as well ...you must make the effort to get a permit ...it is not illegal


It is illegal when you don't have a permit....


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

MT2MI said:


> It is illegal when you don't have a permit....


Many lands that require a permit to film only requires a permit if you are publishing a movie for money.


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

MT2MI said:


> It is illegal when you don't have a permit....


As illegal as driving a car when you forgot your wallet at home


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Maybe because that river has the best natural reproduction of Kings in Michigan? It is just a guess. The PM has a lot of natural Kings, as well. Not too many other river systems get good runs without heavy plants, it seems. Or at least that is how it seems to me, since the King plants were cut heavily, starting about 8 years ago.


Maybe, you could very well be right. Seems the manistee would be good too but maybe something has changed. The weir numbers were terrible in the little. I wonder if that strain of fish in the betsie also runs earlier than normal like the little manistee strain. Would explain the emptying of the lake we had this year. I beleive kings run when they are matured regardless of water temp, why else would those little manistee strain run in july?


----------



## Galvant (Jan 9, 2014)

Whay everyone is crying about video?look at Wellston, no fishing no business place is dead be happy people are coming


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Huntingguy23 said:


> As illegal as driving a car when you forgot your wallet at home


Actually more like driving a car when you dont have a driver's license...


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Awesome video! Looks like a blast!

This might be a dumb question but I'm new to the run so bare with me. How did you manage to get at the front edge of such a large pod of fish? Did they open a damn or was it just perfect timing?

Next year might be my first year fishing the run. My girlfriend wants to try it on the PM but I have no idea what I'm doing. Its going to be a learning experience for sure! I already have a bunch of questions on gear and technique.


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

MT2MI said:


> Actually more like driving a car when you dont have a driver's license...


not quite..... there is no age requirement or training and probationary period to obtain this permit… You just have to ask .... and why would it require a permit to film on public property? The govt wants our info but won't voluntarily release theirs ?


----------



## MT2MI (Jun 4, 2016)

Huntingguy23 said:


> not quite..... there is no age requirement or training and probationary period to obtain this permit… You just have to ask .... and why would it require a permit to film on public property? The govt wants our info but won't voluntarily release theirs ?


Do your homework before spraying out bad info. The national lakeshore does not allow drones. They permit non- motorized unmanned aircraft with a fee and liability insurance requirements.


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

A buddy sent me the link to the video on youtube, almost 150,000 views. Wow!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a lot of eyes on that little Creek.


----------



## Huntingguy23 (Jul 9, 2013)

MT2MI said:


> Do your homework before spraying out bad info. The national lakeshore does not allow drones. They permit non- motorized unmanned aircraft with a fee and liability insurance requirements.


i stand corrected........ i was told only a permit was required.... i will stand down on the drone issue ..... great video though ...would love to see more


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Way too many eyes... it's going to get worse in the next years. There isn't enough room for everybody in that short stretch. 
Eventually the state will close it to fishing to protect the brood stock, and cat food. Or the Feds for so much trash left on the river, or bank degradation. 

I have some great footage of that run from many years that only friends and family saw. I've shown fish footage to plenty of seasoned fishermen who had no clue that run happened. My answer to those I didn't know so well was "river X". Sure, It was no secret, as the state reported on it, and they have a weir hotline. But it wasn't on everybody's radar. I'm sad to see it go "viral". 

The Betsie is probably such a great salmon producer because of the general lack of predators throughout the river. Or, all the hickerbilliies gutting salmon on the banks of the gravel bars they're snagged from has released enough eggs and milt to sustain a phenomenal king fishery?


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Yep it's a learning experience... "They are stacked like cordwood" comes to mind


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

I never understood why folks get so up tight about public access. Also isn't fishing about teaching. And promise someone shared info with you don't get upset when info past. Great vid keep sharing we all come here to learn and share are passion.


----------



## AVERAGEJOEL (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like a bunch of women on this thread. Get over it.


----------

